# Male pole dancing...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is something light-hearted taking the piss outta myself, nothing related to our actual problems. But... I'm rather curious really...

As I admitted from time to time my wife's ability on the pole, I have also admitted myself learning grips, climbs, spins and holds from her. She delights in watching and tells me how sexy it is with my muscles ripping as such blah blah... bleh, I feel embarrassed!

Still... :banghead:
Anyways this is a little family secret, am I feminine for doing this?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Can't say since I've never done it.

My wife's done it for a living but we've never had a pole at home.

I'm pretty sure if we had I would have at the very least given it a shot once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Yay! I'm not gay! Oh hey that rhymes!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Only if it was a very secure pole.

My wife's 100 lbs, I`m not sure standard dance poles are up to the task of a 180lb male.

I can just see the damn thing killing me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You need them screwed in, that's also why we have them in our garage. Don't try it unless it's secured, otherwise you may end up like this:

Pole Dance Funny - YouTube
"Music makes you lose control!" :rofl:

The issue that I found though is that compared to lifting up weights for shoulder raises or bicep curls, it's a different form of workout as a man because the strength you need is the strength to suspend your entire weight with nothing but your arms and grip strength.

For a while my arms were fine but my grip, not so much even though I'm also a grappler in self-defence. You can buy hand grips that will work it out which you will need to maintain your grip on a slippery pole.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> You need them screwed in, that's also why we have them in our garage. Don't try it unless it's secured, otherwise you may end up like this:
> 
> Pole Dance Funny - YouTube
> "Music makes you lose control!" :rofl:


That`s hysterical and exactly why I mentioned it`d have to be secured.
I can just see myself doing that.



> The issue that I found though is that compared to lifting up weights for shoulder raises or bicep curls, it's a different form of workout as a man because the strength you need is the strength to suspend your entire weight with nothing but your arms and grip strength.
> 
> For a while my arms were fine but my grip, not so much even though I'm also a grappler in self-defence. You can buy hand grips that will work it out which you will need to maintain your grip on a slippery pole.


That`s why I`d try it.
The workout potential looks pretty great.

My wife hasn`t been on a pole for 12-13 years and the muscle definition still in her back, upper arms and ass from pole dancing years ago is still present, it literally sculpted her body.
There are muscles in her shoulders I didn`t know existed on a human body.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> That`s hysterical and exactly why I mentioned it`d have to be secured.
> I can just see myself doing that.


LOL yeah! Safety comes first.



> That`s why I`d try it.
> The workout potential looks pretty great.
> 
> My wife hasn`t been on a pole for 12-13 years and the muscle definition still in her back, upper arms and ass from pole dancing years ago is still present, it literally sculpted her body.
> There are muscles in her shoulders I didn`t know existed on a human body.


Aye, the results of pole dancing is very evident, for both men and women. Still, it is rather taboo, women who do it seem to be judged simply due to the nature of the sport, and men, even more so.

To be honest you're one of the few men who I can actually talk to about this, most will call me gay lol - hence I don't tell folks I can pole dance in RL

Though... where's the ladies in all this? Are they giggling over us? :rofl:


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

> Pole Dance Funny - YouTube
> "Music makes you lose control!"


lol, what the....? a pillow fell out of the ceiling!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Though... where's the ladies in all this? Are they giggling over us? :rofl:


Actually you`d think there`d be a few, pole dancing has taken on a more mainstream PR the past few years.

The local gyms have pole dancing classes right beside pilates classes as workout regimes.

A lot of women who don`t do it for a living are doing it for exercise and so they can do it at home for their men.

It`s gotten pretty popular while still being considered taboo.
Maybe that`s why it`s gotten popular.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Lydia

Oh come on, the first post from a lady on this thread mentions the video was rigged, of course it was, it's a comedy lol

But if you want a serious vid of how it can definitely go wrong; watch this: Pole dancer falls hard after passionate performance - YouTube

Pole needs to be secured properly, period, each and everytime.

@Tacoma

It has, but how about for men? LOL
Let's keep this to ourselves and our wives eh? xD

Respect however mate, respect - wish there are more blokes like you out there.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

I went to Arabian Nights in Orlando. Many have been there. If not you should go. Its a dinner theater with stadium seating with Arabian horses. Anyway...

They asked for volunteers to learn belly dancing. 

I dont give a **** so I got up there and did it in front of 300 hundred people. 

I was a local hero for the rest of the night. I got stopped in the bathroom and about ten times on the way to and from for making them all laugh. From young to old. That was cool and my daughter and wife thought I was hilarious. 

I say go crazy.

Who gives a **** what all the insecure phony macho ****s think? I can kick the **** out of three quarters of them any way.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

True :rofl:
Pole dancing has also strengthened the muscles vital for grappling and wrestling, ironic isn't it? lol


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Pole dancing has also strengthened the muscles vital for grappling and wrestling, ironic isn't it? lol




There you go brother. If your wife digs it or you do. dance your azz off. 

Anyone gotta problem with that, have em step outside while you dance all over their ignant azz.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

"Anyways this is a little family secret, am I feminine for doing this?"

POLE DANCING... seriously? The answer is a definitive yes.

laugh. Shaking head. Friend, whatever works for you. You must have more exhibitionist and repressed Chip'n'Dales envy than I do... or most guys I know.

funny. More power to the both of you though if you enjoy it.


(and whats with all these guys posting in the 'ladies lounge'? maybe I just dont get it since Im new here...)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I only do it for the work out lol which is rather neat, not like I'm go out and get tips for my moves or some sh-t :rofl:

I think the ladies are shaking their heads at this thread too lol


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I only do it for the work out lol which is rather neat, not like I'm go out and get tips for my moves or some sh-t :rofl:
> 
> I think the ladies are shaking their heads at this thread too lol


 
No no no some of us ladies are visualizing our men with ripplin muslces, the pole is supposed to be the woman you see. Works either way. I might go shopping today. New toy for the garage. 
LMAO this would be waaay too fun! Pillow in the celing? Of course there is. For later.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll be impressed if you can get your husband on the pole, considering very few do it :rofl:


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Laughing at thread title way before I even began reading replies. The visual of male pole dancing just seems soooo wrong! :rofl:

I try to stay active and fit, but will admit that I’ve thought, ‘Dang, how do those girls do that?’ It certainly does not look that easy. There is a local women’s yoga/pilates gym which has recently added classes of “pole aerobics” (gotta love how they searched for a more appropriate name for it). If I didn’t think I’d die of complete embarrassment, I would give it a whirl.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> “pole aerobics” (gotta love how they searched for a more appropriate name for it


:rofl:



> If I didn’t think I’d die of complete embarrassment, I would give it a whirl.


Thats why you keep it a family secret I guess lol


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I only do it for the work out lol which is rather neat, not like I'm go out and get tips for my moves or some sh-t :rofl:
> 
> I think the ladies are shaking their heads at this thread too lol


RD I'm still shaking my head and smiling from the last thread you posted...(whether women find the penis a thing of beauty) I've decided that I am going to follow all your posts because one thing is for certain...when I am finished I will be shaking my head and smiling.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for this lighthearted thread. 

It made me smile


----------

